# Insurance After DUI



## dogleg1 (Jul 4, 2016)

My sister's son had a DUI three years ago and he hasn't driven since. He recently got his license back but now he has to find someone to insure him. I was told that in Ontario there are certain designated companies that are obligated to issue a policy. Is that true? How should he proceed?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

In Ontario, I believe Perth Insurance is the only insurance available to high risk drivers.

They are owned by Economical Insurance Group..

He should call a broker who sells the Economical products. They can search around and maybe find him a cheaper insurance rate, but likely he will end up with Perth for a few years.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> In Ontario, I believe Perth Insurance is the only insurance available to high risk drivers.
> 
> They are owned by Economical Insurance Group..
> 
> He should call a broker who sells the Economical products. They can search around and maybe find him a cheaper insurance rate, but likely he will end up with Perth for a few years.


Depending on his age ( single male under 25 with a DUI conviction), he is going to have a hard time to get re-insured these days because of his risk of another DUI. That would put him at a very high risk to the conventional auto insurance market, where the rates are cut by insurers eager to get the good drivers business. 
Hence some insurance companies even have a device to install in your car to monitor your driving habits for any further discounts.

Excessive speed tickets (30 to 40km over the posted limit) and DUI are a no-no for the conventional insurance market. The convicted driver could even ( probably) dropped by his/her insurer (after official notification), and in order to continue driving, the convicted driver would have to go into the "insurance facility market, where insurers pool all the bad drivers, and set rates accordingly, depending on their risk.

Driving without insurance is a $5,000 fine the first time you are caught and more than likely a higher fine, or even minimum jail time if you are a repeat offender, because you may be a risk the rest of the driving public. 


> “In Ontario, a typical impaired conviction will move your insurance premiums from around $2,000 to between $8,500 and $10,000 a year – that’s a lot of money,” Murie says.


Faced with such stiff insurance premiums, some drivers may even risk driving around without insurance..until caught by police or involved in some kind of accident. That is why conventional insurance policies provide the "uninsured driver" clause and premium to protect good drivers. 

However, if the convicted DUI is willing to have a ignition interlock (Blood Alcohol detector) installed in their car at an extra charge, they may be still insurable at an extra premium charge of course..provided they don't get into any other kind of trouble with their car.



> Murie says private insurers should follow the lead of Canada’s government-run insurance companies and allow drivers with DUI convictions to keep their insurance and pay an extra surcharge of up to $1,000 a year if they’ve installed an ignition interlock.
> (


http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...ect-your-car-insurance-rates/article19100767/


----------

